# λυπηρά, λυπητερά = the mourning figures of the Virgin and Saint John



## nickel (Dec 14, 2008)

Τα *λυπηρά* ή τα *λυπητερά* είναι τα εικονίδια της Θεοτόκου και του Αγίου Ιωάννου του Θεολόγου, σε λυπημένη στάση, που βρίσκονται στις δύο πλευρές του Σταυρού στον θριγκό του τέμπλου.







Μια λεπτομερή περιγραφή θα βρείτε εδώ:
The Mourning Virgin and Saint John
και στο συνημμένο PDF.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 14, 2008)

*Λυπητερή* = what turns a customer into a mourning figure


----------

